# $25 vector job here, please read



## the_um (Sep 25, 2009)

hi i have two .jpeg images that I would like to do a black and light green vector. can anyone do it for $25? i can send thro paypal


----------



## Celtic (Feb 19, 2008)

This can't be your only pics to work from and if so, I'm guessing that you don't have copyright permission......let me know if otherwise.


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

Try the Vector Doctor.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

the_um said:


> hi i have two .jpeg images that I would like to do a black and light green vector. can anyone do it for $25? i can send thro paypal



Do you have the copyright permission to the images?
Are they the images in your link?
Thank you.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​


----------



## jiarby (Feb 8, 2007)

I gotta see the bitmaps first...


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Both vectordoctor.com and artworksource.com both vectorize graphics for around those prices.


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

the_um said:


> hi i have two .jpeg images that I would like to do a black and light green vector. can anyone do it for $25? i can send thro paypal


Where are the pics?


----------

